

Arc-ish web programming in Python - s3graham
http://blog.pipinghot.info/?p=7

======
thingsilearned
is this all pseudo code or is pyflow actually built?

~~~
s3graham
yup, it's built (not released though)

~~~
kirubakaran
Why not?

~~~
s3graham
Have you released every line of code you've ever written?

Since people seem to be interested, I'll try setting up a repo and writing a
little doc early this week.

------
anewaccountname
Since the python interpreter interprets tabs and newlines and commas as
tokens, you have to count them as well (in arc you have to count spaces that
aren't part of strings).

